# NEW Arc amps for 2012 KS2500.1 and XDi2000.1



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

FYI
Along with a price reduction on the 2075SE ARC has 2 brand new amps for 2012:

KS2500.1 (MSRP $939)
Power Output RMS @ 4 ohms 1x750
Power Output RMS @ 2 ohms 1x1400
Power Output RMS @ 1 ohms 1x2500
S/N Ratio >103dB
Bass Boost [email protected]
Crossover (Butterworth) 30hz-250hz variable 24dB
Size 21 1/2"(L) x 8.0" (W) x 2 3/8"(H)

XDi2000.1 (MSRP $559)
Power Output RMS @ 4 ohms 1x675
Power Output RMS @ 2 ohms 1x1250
Power Output RMS @ 1 ohms 1x2000
S/N Ratio >103dB
Bass Boost [email protected]
Crossover (Butterworth) 50hz-250hz variable 24dB
Subsonic Filter Variable (10hz to 50hz)
Size 16.75"(L) x 6.5" (W) x 2.25"(H)

Big dogs this year from ARC.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Alot of bang for the buck with the XDi's


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

99% sure the Alpines will be upgraded to Arc KS series. Great stuff!


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Any pictures of these 2 availabe yet?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^
Right on their website...
Arc Audio KS 2500.1
Arc Audio XDI 2000.1


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

The price of the XDi2000.1 is listed at $649.. Not $559


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

The XDi2000.1 looks like it could work powering a 12" Ultimo. 

Or maybe go with a Kenwood.


----------



## slugman2894 (Feb 21, 2012)

Selling a 2500.1 for $700 plus shipping BNIB.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

slugman2894 said:


> Selling a 2500.1 for $700 plus shipping BNIB.


You must properly list an item for sale in the classifieds following the rules of listing.


----------

